# 28 zillas on msa diesel



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

will 28x9x14 front 28x11x14 rear fit on the msa diesel..they are 14x7 rims


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont start a 2nd thread for something you've already asked in another.


----------

